# RS6 brakes on A6(C5)??????



## bigslim1976 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looking to put a RS6 brake rotors, calipers on a 2004 A6 S-line. Will it work, and with what parts will I need to make a conversion? Will I have to have a custom carriers fabricated or will the stock RS6 carrier align with the holes on my A6? 
Please don't respond with suggestions on any other brands, I'm quite aware of what's available for my car. What I like about the RS6 brakes is the massive 8 piston calipers and huge rotors. I know ECS tuning has those Porsche kits which is what I am probably gonna go with if I can't get the RS6 kit to work. 
But seriously, can you get any better than this!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8 PISTON CALIPERS EEWWWWWW!
















Here's and example of what I'd like to to do, but this is for a C6 generation, and they are 6 piston calipers. 









See where this holes are on the caliper carriers that bolt on to the car? If that distance is the same on my A6 shouldn't it work?


----------

